# Exhaust leak question



## 87 Z24 (Apr 27, 2006)

sorry double post


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

If the exhaust leak is big enough it will affect your idle.

BTW, this a *Nissan Z forum *and not a Chevy forum.


----------



## 87Z24 (Apr 28, 2006)

yeah i know this is a nissan forum, thats why i posted here. I have a D21 pickup with a Nissan Z24 engine... someone disabled my other account.


----------

